# Being sick



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I took Honey to the vets today, for a while she has been getting shaky, with glazed eyes in the afternoon then being sick. I thought it was low blood sugar because it tends to be a while after food or after running around. It also seems to help if she eats something. she has also been reverse sneezing a lot more. 
But the vet thinks it is a food intolerance, a hiatus hernia or some kind of obstruction in her foodpipe or bowel. They gave me some royal canin wet food to try for two weeks then she might need a stomach xray. But the food is just meat and animal derivatives so a) how will that be better than what she's on? b) Im pretty sure that will give her a stomach upset and c) i don't really feel comfortable giving her that.

Sorry quite long, but any suggestions please??!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yucky I wouldn't feed her that food either prescription foods from vets suck they're poo

What do you feed her now??

If he thought it was an obstruction he would have felt for it I've had a few issues with mine and food allergies and they always check for obstructions before they give anything.

Is she actually vomiting every afternoon is it food or just bile? Sorry for all the questions it just helps get a better idea 

How much does she weigh?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

It's usually bile, she does it most afternoons, she weighs 5.5lbs and she eats Arden Grange Dry and Applaws Wet. The vet said she couldn't feel anything but that they obv don't like to xray unless they need to because they get sedated. But I'm really worried now!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

How is Honey doing today ?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Well last night she was laying on the floor shaking loads and her eyes were rolling back and then after a few minutes she was okay again. So I'm taking her back to the vets at 4.30. But unfortunately it's with the vet who acts like I'm a kid who doesn't understand anything which is really annoying!
I didn't give her the food though because of the ingredients.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohh dear poor Honey ( and you ) thinking of you ,hope the vet can help xxx


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thankyou x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bile normally means they're hungry mine do that at 5.5lb it's highly unlikely to be her blood sugars doyiu give her a treat in the afternoon? That may help I would maybe video next time shedoes it and take that to te vets with you


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks yeah I will try to video but my phone doesn't work at the minute.
The vet I saw today said it is most likely petit mal seizures, so she has some zantac syrup for a couple of weeks just in case it is food/ digestion related but if she still does it then she will need some neurological tests done. But she she said if it is seizures then they are probably mild enough that she won't need medication or treatment really.

Does anyone have any experience of this because I really don't know much about it, I'm worried, I don't really know what causes seizures?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh cprcheetah is prob good for this her girl has seizures


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear Honey may be having seizures, lets hope it is food/ digestion related ..
How old is Honey ?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

How is Honey doing ?


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks well the zantac gave her diarrhoea, but yesterday she had blood tests done and I'm waiting to hear the results this afternoon.

EDIT All her tests were normal, so she is going to be back on zantac and something else I'm not sure of the name that I have to get tomorrow, but most likely soon she will need an xray, an ultrasound and an endoscopy


----------

